# Turkey Hunting Nebraska?



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

Anyone on here have any land in Nebraska or ever turkey hunt in Nebraska? This whole not being able to go turkey hunting out here in Colorado is driving me crazy!!! all the guys from Colorado always go to Nebraska to turkey hunt....
any help here would be greatly appreciated... like if you owned land and didnt mind me taking a turkey  or if you know someone who has land there... or if you know of some state land there... or anything like that...

I know its a long shot but figured it was worth a try.... I live for turkey season and i cant go... its driving me crazy!!! im about to fly home just so i can hunt turkeys!!! and thats no joke:lol:


----------



## Mickey Finn (Jan 21, 2005)

I know this isn't much help but it might point you in a direction anyway.

These were taken just south of Merritt reservoir which is southwest of Valentine. It's pretty much federal land around there. The reservoir is in the south west corner of the Samuel R. McKelvie national forest. There is also the Valentine national wildlife refuge south east of here. There is a limited amount of water in this area and this is where the trees and game are found. There are a few campgrounds in the area. The national forest one is the better I think. You might also be able to get a cabin or room near the damn which is the closest civilization. I hope you find a place to hunt!


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

haha Thanks!!!
any little bit helps...
room? cabin? :lol: i have no job right now!!! i was going to do it Indian style... although i wasnt going to build a TP im just going to set up my tent and i have a sleeping bag, my truck, bow, blind, turkey calls, some arrows... and call it a hunt:lol: told you guys im desperate!!!
i live for hunting... and especially turkeys
thanks for the help... if anyone else has anything im all ears!

sure did see a heck of a lot of turkeys there.. im guessing thats why you get to shoot 3... i would love to get a triple with my bow... is that even possible..? haha... i guess ill try to get one this year 1st!

should probably invest in a turkey decoy too i guess:coolgleam


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Find some public land and just spend the night in the Double Bull Hawk...wake up to the sound of gobblers in the morning!


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

There is alot of public land around Chadron and alot of turkeys too. They have the pure strain Merriams around there- not so much further East- more crossbreds.

NB


----------



## PWOG (Jun 24, 2007)

NATTY BUMPO said:


> There is alot of public land around Chadron and alot of turkeys too. They have the pure strain Merriams around there- not so much further East- more crossbreds.
> 
> NB


KEWL!! Would sure like pure strain Merriam


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

Thanks Natty... and yeah why didnt i think of that Ack!!! good call.. ill see how cheap i can do a Nebraska out of state turkey hunt!


----------



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

HH we have hunted the Pine Ridge area of Neb. Looks alot like the Black hills. The wma are on the small side but there are birds there- definitly worth the trip -also some good trout fishing in the stocked ponds .PM me if your serious.:coolgleam


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Are there no turkeys in Colorado?


----------



## Wally Gator (Sep 21, 2007)

Yeah theres plenty of turkeys in Colorado... Good friend of mine just busted a real nice Merriam gobbler near Longmont about a week ago... Thoes Merriam gobblers have some real nice hooked spurs on em!!!


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

yeah there are turkeys in CO like gator said... just not as many as nebraska and you can shoot 3 in nebraska and i either have to buy an out of state tag for colorado or nebraska and they are around the same price... might as well get my moneys worth eh.


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

ezcaller said:


> HH we have hunted the Pine Ridge area of Neb. Looks alot like the Black hills. The wma are on the small side but there are birds there- definitly worth the trip -also some good trout fishing in the stocked ponds .PM me if your serious.:coolgleam


definitely serious so thanks a lot for the pm EZ


----------

